# Is there such a thing as this??



## bookworm14 (Mar 22, 2009)

Or something that will do the same thing.

I need a threaded bolt or rod that has a swivel or bearing or joint of some kind in the middle so that the two ends of the bolt or rod are independently moveable horizontally. Something very similar can be made from wood disks and teflon (see attachment), but I wondered if there was already something out there that would do the same job (see attached drawing).
bookworm14


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Small CV joint from a model car?
johnep


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Would this work?


----------



## bookworm14 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks. Both of those suggestions are good ones and give me something to think on.
bookworm14


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check out motor couplers*

These might work?
http://www.pressureparts.com/U-ElectMotor-C-Elec-MTR-Coupl-Pressure-Products.aspx
bill


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

what are you making and how big does it need to be? some more info may be useful in getting our minds turning :thumbsup: if it is really big a wheel bearing out of a car could work if tiny maybe go to a plumbing supply store and pick their brains they have some stuff you would never know existed :yes:


----------



## bookworm14 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am building a mount for a large pair of binoculars. The thing in the diagram above allows the mount to connect to a telescope tripod. The bearing allows the user to move the whole mount horizontally. The item in the top picture is about 4 inches high.


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

cant you get a tripod with a swivel on it already? i thought most do


----------



## bookworm14 (Mar 22, 2009)

Telescopes tripods and telescopes are usually mass produced to fit each other, to a certain extent. The parallelogram mount for large binoculars are expensive and some folks prefer to build their own, either to avoid the cost or for the pleasure of it. It would be easy enoughgto build a mount that could attach to a telescope tripod but would not move. Such a thing would be inconvenient to use because you would need to move the tripod whenever you wanted to move the binoculars in a horizontal dimension. The bearing or swivel avoids that. But it seems to be a difficult thing to build a bearing that will attach securely enough at both ends to support heavy binoculars.
bookworm14


----------

